# Lightest CAAD9 builds...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

What are the lightest CAAD9 builds here? 

And if it isn't too much trouble, could you list the build components? 

Thanks.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Go here, http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/index.php and search CAAD9.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Useless reply FTL^


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

15.5 with nothing fancy and Ritchey tubulars


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Vegancx said:


> 15.5 with nothing fancy and Ritchey tubulars


Thanks. 

What do you have on it?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

fazzman said:


> Useless reply FTL^


because it has useful info? FTL.:cryin: 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=71092&p=631487&hilit=caad9#p631487

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=64476&p=578059&hilit=caad9#p578059

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=59610&p=539785&hilit=caad9#p539785

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=58461&p=530941&hilit=caad9#p530941


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

AvantDale said:


> because it has useful info? FTL.:cryin:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=71092&p=631487&hilit=caad9#p631487
> 
> ...




General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

User db169027_5 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections [1203]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. 
Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
Powered by phpBB © 2000, 2002, 2005, 2007 phpBB Group


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Works for me...maybe too much traffic on their server?


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What do you have on it?


Stock frame/fork - CAAD9 2010 BB30
Ritchey WCS Stem, Post, and Bars
2010 Force lever, r/d and f/d
Force BB30 crankset
Ultegra 11-23 cassette
D/A 7800 chain
Ultegra 6600 brakes
Ritchey WCS Carbon tubulars (58 mm)
Vittoria Evo CX tires
Speedplay Zero Stainless pedals
Selle Italia Flite Team Edition Saddle

Wheels are sort of fancy, I suppose, but otherwise it's a solid racer build.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

15.2 lbs. Not so bad considering it's a 58cm frame.

Cannondale 2010 CAAD9 frameset
Campagnolo Record 10 derailleurs and brifters
Campagnolo Record 11-25 cassette
Easton EC-90 bar
FSA OS-99 stem
Cannondale Hollowgram compact crankset
KMC XL-10 chain
Campagnolo Eurus 2-way-fit wheelset
TRP R-920 brakeset
Rotor SP1 seat post
Selle Italia SLR XP Gel Flow
Continental GP 4000 700x25 tires

Really smooth ride overall.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

My build "plan" (subject to change upon my whims): 

*'09 CAAD9 Frame 56cm (BBQ)*
3T Funda Pro Fork
FSA K-Wing Bar
*Fizik Microtex + Gel Tape*
*Bontrager Race Lite XXX Lite OS Stem*
Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle
Deda Superzero Post 
BWW Blackset Race Wheelset
Continental Grand Prix 4000S
*Ultegra SL Crankset*
Dura Ace Pedals
Ultegra Cassette
Dura Ace Pedals/Shifters/Brakes

Target weight: Low 15 lb. range

(*Bold*: already have)


----------

